# P61 Upgrade?



## naicidrac (May 16, 2008)

Hello all,
I have actually moved to HID and LED lights, but I still love my trusty Surefire G2. I am about to order some stuff from optics planet and I can pick up the P61 upgrade for around $20.00. I always love more light, but this upgrade takes my battery life down to 20 minutes. I just wanted to get everyones thoughts, and see if it is really worth it. 

Thanks,
Naicidrac


----------



## cfromc (May 16, 2008)

Depends on what you use the light for, how often you use it, and how bad you want/need the extra light. For a weapon light or some other mission-specific task, it could be necessary. For a general light or emergency light, or even an EDC you're going to have to justify the added battery expense. I have one light with a P61 but that light will only get used in a dire situation so it is easily justified. For many of my other lights, including most of the around-the-house, emergency, and EDC lights, I use fuel-efficient LEDs. For high-output (ROP-Hi), weapon (M3-MN11/C3-P91/6P-P61), or "throwers" (M3T-MN16), I use incan lights with the HOLA installed.


----------



## USM0083 (May 16, 2008)

naicidrac said:


> Hello all,
> I have actually moved to HID and LED lights, but I still love my trusty Surefire G2. I am about to order some stuff from optics planet and I can pick up the P61 upgrade for around $20.00. I always love more light, but this upgrade takes my battery life down to 20 minutes. I just wanted to get everyones thoughts, and see if it is really worth it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Naicidrac



The P61 is great, but is a fairly floody and you are limited to primary lithiums. A Lumens Factory HO-9 can be run on a pair of RCR-123s for 20 mins, has a tighter beam and is much brighter. I'm running this combo in an old 6P right now and and very pleased with the output and color, and it's *guilt free lumens*!

According to mdocod's list:


Cell configuration: 2xRCR123

 Bulb Options:
LF D26 ES-9: 7W, 98 - 56 lumen in 38 minutes
LF D26 SR-9: 9W, 126 - 74 lumen in 25 minutes
LF D26 HO-9: 12W, 160 - 88 lumen in 20 minutes
SF P90: 9W, 118 - 70 lumen in 25 minutes


----------



## ampdude (May 16, 2008)

naicidrac,
I think the P61 is awesome. You may find the beam of the HO-9 a little bit tight for indoor or close range outdoor tactical usage.

Also, check out this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196575


----------



## naicidrac (May 16, 2008)

I will totally check out those other light options. I use the surefire G2 in my car for a daily anything light. My weapons light mounted on my AR is the wolfeyes defender with the Q5 Cree rated at 260 lumens and it is bright. I have thought about just buying a new one of those, but I will totally check those optins you guys mentioned and I will probably be back with more questions. Thanks,


----------



## bouncer (May 16, 2008)

the other thing to consider is heat. If using a p61 with the stock lexan window for more than a couple seconds your window will develop defects because of melting. If you decide to use one in a G2 I recommend calling Surefire and ordering a G2Z bezel with pyrex window so it won't melt.


----------



## naicidrac (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, this is the first time I have heard about replacing the bezel. Is that what most people Do? I would probably be using the light for more than two seconds on some occasions.


----------



## ampdude (May 16, 2008)

I've never melted a lexan with a P61, but some people claim they have with it or with a P90. Give Surefire a call and see what they say about it.


----------



## labrat (May 16, 2008)

An interesting thread if you really want to make your G2 brighter:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195478

You can find used bezels in B/S/T too, for *x*P's and C2's.
Just make sure you get one with Pyrex window!


----------



## Monocrom (May 17, 2008)

The P61 in a G2 should be fine if you only use the light for short bursts.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (May 19, 2008)

You could wait for the P61L LED upgrade. 200 lumens of goodness.


----------



## Chrontius (May 20, 2008)

Honestly, you're probably better with the P60 as a beater lamp - 20 minutes is not long to change a tire in the rain, especially if you've been using this thing for more than just road emergencies, like you say you do.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 20, 2008)

I plopped a cheap Cree R2 from DX into mine. You have to take the outer spring off to make it fit into a G2, and I found that turning the heatsink partway out of the reflector made the beam much nicer, and made for a better fit overall. It puts out(subjectively) almost as much as my Surefire 9P(P90 lamp), has a fairly white light, with only a hint of bluish tint, and I've run it for more than 1-hr straight with no heat problems. It's kind of a nice drop-in to have, in my opinion, and it won't break the bank.


----------



## 1HI4X (May 20, 2008)

Switch out the P60 for the P90 go to two RCR123a batts. You give up a few lumens but run time is about 30 minutes and batteries are rechargeable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2008)

1HI4X said:


> Switch out the P60 for the P90 go to two RCR123a batts. You give up a few lumens but run time is about 30 minutes and batteries are rechargeable.:thumbsup:


 
I'm not entirely sure, but there seems to be something wrong with that set-up. :thinking:


----------



## angelofwar (May 20, 2008)

I have 3 G2's...1 with a P60L and the other a P60 for EDC...the 3rd one has a P61, and I keep it on my nightstand for home-defense use (along with a couple other items...). If I only had one 6-Volt SF though, I'd stick w/ the 65 Lumens/1 Hour runtime of the P60.


----------



## 1HI4X (May 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but there seems to be something wrong with that set-up. :thinking:


 
What is that? It's actually a fairly common "upgrade" around here. I've been using the same setup in my G2 with no ill side effects.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 21, 2008)

1HI4X said:


> What is that? It's actually a fairly common "upgrade" around here. I've been using the same setup in my G2 with no ill side effects.


 
I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that the P90 draws a bit more than you should be pulling from 2xRCR123's, leading to possible battery damage. 
I would sooner recommend using an LED upgrade with a single 17670. It gives you superior runtime and, typically, greater percieved brightness. Even the cheap R2 drop-in I have in my G2 is almost as bright(subjectively) as a LF EO-9, which I would place just short of a SF P91.


----------



## LumenMan (May 22, 2008)

It is not a prudent choice to use a P90 lamp assembly in a 2 CR123 cell setup, since the voltage requirements for the P90 is 9 volts. Using two cells (6 volts) would result in a very dim light !

I'd go with a R2 LED Drop In Lamp Upgrade. These are very bright with much better runtimes. The voltage operating range is 3.5 to 18 volts, so you can use the R2 LED with almost any setup. If you check with some CPF members here, you may be able to get a brand new R2 LED Lamp Upgrade cheap (ahem...) :naughty:


----------



## USM0083 (May 22, 2008)

LumenMan said:


> It is not a prudent choice to use a P90 lamp assembly in a 2 CR123 cell setup, since the voltage requirements for the P90 is 9 volts. Using two cells (6 volts) would result in a very dim light !



They are talking about running the P90 on two RCR-123s (rechargable lithium ions) that are 3.7 volts each and 4.20 (nominal) off the charger. Quite acceptable. I've run a SR-9 on that setup in a 6P with no ill effects, and the SR-9 is about equal to the P90, but with a better throw.


----------



## LumenMan (May 22, 2008)

USM0083 said:


> They are talking about running the P90 on two RCR-123s (rechargable lithium ions) that are 3.7 volts each and 4.20 (nominal) off the charger. Quite acceptable. I've run a SR-9 on that setup in a 6P with no ill effects, and the SR-9 is about equal to the P90, but with a better throw.


 

I stand corrected ! I didn't realize that you could run the 9 volt P90 lamp at 7.4 Volts. Thank you for the info


----------



## ampdude (May 23, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that the P90 draws a bit more than you should be pulling from 2xRCR123's



No, P90 is fine on 2xRCR123a's of decent quality like AW's. The draw of the P90 is just below 2C.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 23, 2008)

naicidrac said:


> Hello all,
> I have actually moved to HID and LED lights, but I still love my trusty Surefire G2. I am about to order some stuff from optics planet and I can pick up the P61 upgrade for around $20.00. I always love more light, but this upgrade takes my battery life down to 20 minutes. I just wanted to get everyones thoughts, and see if it is really worth it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Naicidrac


A Lumens Factory HO-9 + 2x AW RCR123 3.7v batteries are the brightest incan combo for a G2. It's great!


----------



## ampdude (May 23, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> A Lumens Factory HO-9 + 2x AW RCR123 3.7v batteries are the brightest incan combo for a G2. It's great!



It draws about 1.6A though, so should only be used in short bursts with RCR's.


----------



## mdocod (May 24, 2008)

Again, I must point out, that a P90 is not a 9V bulb. It's a ~7.5V bulb.


----------

